# TREIBBALL? - Anyone here do it?



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I have an opportunity to sign up for a Treibball seminar. It's a bit pricey, but I really like the idea of engaging my dogs in an activity I can do at home, at a park or in a competition setting. I'm also looking for something they can both do. We started Nosework a year ago. My dogs love it, but the trainer left the facility. The nearest Nosework class is an hour away, so we're self training and using it as an indoor fun activity.

So, back to Treibball. I can't imagine my setter or my lab doing this. I've been told that this sport is not just for herding or higher energy, focused dogs. 

Anyone here with experience? What kind of dogs do you have engaged in the sport? Do they enjoy it? Are there other benefits besides the mental stimulation, or did you find your dog/s were really not that into it?


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, I checked out the American Treibball Association website... REALLY cool!

Jen


----------

